# [SOLVED][Xorg] Już nie daje rady :(

## netruner

Witam

Przesiadłem się w domu z Win2k3 na Gentoo. Działa na nim www i kilka usług wszystko super.

Jednak żona musi z niego korzystać do prostych czynnośći. Więc zainstalowałem X + Gnome.

Na początku oprócz problemów z rozdzielczością 1280x1024 wszystko wyglądało oki.

Jednak jest problem bo się same restartują. Mój sprzęt to płyta ASUS A7N8X-LA (nforce2)+ DURON 1800MHz używam zintegrowaną karte jest to NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU].

Używam X7.1 ogólnie chiał bym działało to stabilnie nie znam się za dużo na X bo głównie używam linuxa w celach serwerowych, a X tylko do zainstalowania ORACLE.

Nie wiem czy np. to nie jest wina karty zintegrowanej czy jest coś żeby ją przetestować ?

Z góry dzieki za każdą odpwiedz.

Xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout"      "pl2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

         VertRefresh 50-300

        HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        VideoRam        65536

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

        Option     "NoLogo" "true"

        #Option "NvAGP" "0" # wyłącz AGP

        #Option "NvAGP" "1" # użyj AGP NVidii, jeśli można

        Option "NvAGP" "2" # użyj AGPGART, jeśli można

        #Option "NvAGP" "3" # użyj dowolnego AGP, preferując AGPGART (domyślna)

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Last edited by netruner on Tue Oct 03, 2006 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Odinist

Zobacz czy sa jakies bledy w 

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

, najlepiej to udostepnij ten pliczek.

----------

## netruner

A i jeszcze jedno najłatwiej go zawiesić odpalająć np. firefoxa i na wiekszej stronie pokręcić scrolem lub odpalić screensaver wtedy restart X lub zawieszenie kompa murowane.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux netruner 2.6.17-gentoo-r42006-31-08 #10 Thu Aug 31 20:14:09 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 17 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 20 20:41:57 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,80ad rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,80ad rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1043,80af rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,01f0 card 1043,80c0 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1303 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0007 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd900000 - 0xfdafffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfb700000 - 0xfd8fffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb400000 - 0xf35fffff (0x8200000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] rev 163, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xec000000/26, 0xf3500000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf4000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xf3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfda000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe400000 - 0xfe40003f (0x40) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe5007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe600fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xf3500000 - 0xf357ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfda000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe400000 - 0xfe40003f (0x40) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe5007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe600fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xf3500000 - 0xf357ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfda000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe400000 - 0xfe40003f (0x40) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe5007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe600fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xf3500000 - 0xf357ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8774

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8774

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8774  Tue Aug  1 20:55:35 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfda000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe400000 - 0xfe40003f (0x40) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe5007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe600fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xf3500000 - 0xf357ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfda000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe400000 - 0xfe40003f (0x40) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe5007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe600fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xf3500000 - 0xf357ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "2"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGPGART requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.1f.00.07.10

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG F900P (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): LG F900P (CRT-0): 300.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No size information available in CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     DPI from EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf3500000 - 0xf357ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xec000000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfda00000 - 0xfda000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe400000 - 0xfe40003f (0x40) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe5007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe600fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xf3500000 - 0xf357ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl2"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl2"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+pl2" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

od raku: sed /s/quote/code

----------

## Odinist

A spróbuj testowo zmienić sterownik z nvidia na vesa i sprawdź czy się dalej wiesza.

----------

## rzabcio

Albo wyłączyć composite.

----------

## netruner

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> A spróbuj testowo zmienić sterownik z nvidia na vesa i sprawdź czy się dalej wiesza.

 

Zmieniłem na vesa w driver. Wyglądało to jeszcze gorzej nie zdołałem sie nawet zalogować do Gnoma przy logowaniu miałem z 6 restartów  :Sad: 

----

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Albo wyłączyć composite.

 

Wyłączyłem znaczy usunełem z configu przez chwile myślałem że oki ale wysypał sie na scrolowaniu w firefoxie  :Sad: 

 Edit by Poe

Sklejone 2 posty. nie pisać dwóch pod rząd jeden po drugim. proszę edytować poprzedni przyciskiem EDIT 

ok

----------

## pancurski

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

         VertRefresh 50-300

        HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0
```

czy VertRefresh 50-300 to poprawna wartość?

----------

## netruner

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> ...

 

Nio nie dokońca powino być 50-200, ale to jest parametr monitora wiec nic nie zmienia.

 Ja mam monitor LG F900p 85Hz przy 1600 rozdzielczości.

----------

## argasek

Spróbuj jeszcze z Option "NvAGP" "0".

----------

## netruner

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Spróbuj jeszcze z Option "NvAGP" "0".

 

 :Sad:  Niestety nic nie pomogło nawet można powiedzieć gorzej bo aż mi zawiesiło kompa.

----------

## rzabcio

Próbowałeś nie korzystać z niektórych aplikacji? Kiedyś kadu wieszał mi system (X-freeze), innym razem aplikacje na pythonie (gajim, quodlibet). W tej chwili działa - nie wiem czemu, bo nic nie zrobiłem - być może zupdateowałem. Teraz jednak znowu mam freeza gdy wcisnę PLAY w quodlibet'cie - jakby wtedy, gdy uruchamia się gstreamer. Mi też nie pomagało/nie pomaga wyłączanie composite, przechodzenie na vesę, wyłączanie AGP - na prawdę próbowałem wszystkiego, co zostało tu zaproponowane.

Ciężka sprawa. Problem w tym, że to niedeterministyczne zachowanie (a przynajmniej trudno znaleźć dowód, że tak nie jest).

Może warto poeksperymentować.Last edited by rzabcio on Wed Sep 20, 2006 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netruner

Niestet nieraz mi się wiesza nawet przy logowaniu, albo po wpisaniu loginu i przejściu do hasła  :Sad: .

Jutro skombinuje z pracy jakąś karę na AGP i zobacze jak to będzie działać. 

Może coś mu pamięć nie odpowiada czy coś ponieważ ją współdzieli z jednej kości 512MB

Serdecznie dzięki wszystkim za pomysły jak by ktoś jeszcze wymyślił niech pisze.

od raku: ort.

----------

## rzabcio

Przy logowaniu to aż dziwne...

Pamięć raczej nie jest problemem. Współdzielenie pamięci to przecież standard na AGP. Też tak mam.

Chociaż, gdy przeczytałem powyższe zdanie jeszcze raz... Może zmniejszyć w BIOSie? Tylko, że trudno będzie potem wygenerować błąd.

----------

## netruner

Przedchwilą próbowałem na 32mb i nawet na 8mb tak samo. Jeszce jedno mi się przypomniało bo zaczełem o tej pamięci że podczas jak scroluje w firefoxie to pojawiają się takie kreski jak by przesunięte w obrazie. 

Nie wiem czym może być to dokońca spowodowane. Najdziwniejsze jest że jak żona siądzie zrestarują się jej np. 2 razy X puźniej na kurniku zakra z 3 gierki i znów się restaruje. No i jak sie wygaszacz włączy to odrazu zwis taki że restart komputera musze zrobić.

----------

## Odinist

Proponuje sciagnac jakies live-cd dowolnej dystrybucji i ewentualnie wyeleminowac problem software'owy. Wyglada to na przegrzewanie sie ukladu karty graficznej ale warto by sie upewnic co do tego  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

Tak, mi też to wygląda na nieodpowiednie chłodzenie. U siebie równiez używam serwera ze zintergowaną grafiką (co prawda SiS) i zdarzało się, że jak np. restartowałem kompa po jakimś dużym emerge, to mi sypał śmieciami na ekran i zwieszał się. Nie używam na serwerze X-ów (tylko konsolę fb), problem minął po instalacji dodatkowego wentylatora w obudowie.

----------

## pancurski

jakiś czas temu w pracy, miałem taki problem, że podczas pracy myszą (klikanie i przesuwanie) następował restart kompa, zmiana myszy z PS/2 na usb, nie pomagała, działo się to zarówno pod win jak również pod linuksem, zacząłem wiec podejrzewać problemy z płytą główną, jednak podczas reinstalacji systemu od nowa, zająłem się ustawieniami Biosu, zmieniłem już teraz nie pamiętam jakie ustawienia i problem zniknął....może u ciebie tez wina biosu

spróbuj może zmienić ZAxisMapping na wartości "4 5"

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

Last edited by pancurski on Thu Sep 21, 2006 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fstab

czasem zdarzaly sie jakies knoty z zintergrowanymi grafikami nvidii (znajomy sie z tym borykal), ale skoro mowisz, ze na innej karcie jest to samo, moze to byc problem biosu, albo co gorsza calej plyty. przychodzi mi do glowy jezszcze jedna kwestia: mojej kolezance notorycznie sie przycinal i zawieszal sie komp (zarowno pod win i suse). pomoglo wyjecie sieciowki z pci (jesli takowej uzywasz). chipstey nvidii czasem sie burza, jesli oprocz zintegrowanej karty uzywasz pci, zwlaszcza realtek 8139.

----------

## 13Homer

 *fstab wrote:*   

> pomoglo wyjecie sieciowki z pci (jesli takowej uzywasz). chipstey nvidii czasem sie burza, jesli oprocz zintegrowanej karty uzywasz pci, zwlaszcza realtek 8139.

 

Czasami ważne jest też, w jakich slotach PCI umieszcza się urządzenia. Nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale u mnie było chyba tak, że jak miałem kartę AGP, to nie mogłem umieszczać urządzeń jakiegoś rodzaju w pierwszym banku. Jeśli wyjęcie wszystkich innych urządzeń z PCI pomoże, to spróbuj pokombinować z przenoszeniem ich pomiędzy bankami.

----------

## czikenator

Miałem coś podobnego, Xeki wieszały się przy uzywaniu scrola, wogle przy uzywaniu myszki. Okazało sie, ze była uszkodzona. Może podłącz inną mysz, i zobacz czy działa.

----------

## Gabrys

1. Czy na pewno sprawdzałeś na innej grafice? Ktoś tak zasugerował, ale "nie wydaje mnie się", żeby to była prawda (pisałeś tylko o ustawieniach współdzielenia pamięci w BIOS-ie).

(2. Czy Twoja karta jest wspierana przez nvidia-drivers. Pamiętaj, że starsze są wspierane przez drivery legacy) To nie jest ten problem, w końcu sprawdzałeś na sterowniku vesa.

3. Ja bym zrobił sprawdzenie pamięci memtestem. Takie rzeczy lubią się dziać jak jest walnięta pamięć.

4. Przegrzanie? Popieram, to też może być problem.

----------

## netruner

- Mamięć sprawdziłem jest oki. (Zmieniłem grafikę na 8mb i odpaliłem memtest86)

- Z przegrzewaniem raczej też nie dołożyłem taki mału radiator na nvidie

- Sprawdziłem na innej myszcze to samo

Pozostało sprawdzić na innej karcie graficznej ale to dobpiero jutro bo dzisiaj zapomniałem z pracy i na LiveCD.

----------

## tuwlos

a może tak:

```
[quote]Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

#        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection[/quote] 
```

na podstawie:

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774/html/chapter-03-section-02.html

----------

## Qlawy

a moze to wina modularnych xów? O_o

----------

## jey

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> a moze to wina modularnych xów? O_o

 

Co masz na mysli ? Monolityczne niedlugo znikna z portow. Wedlug handbookow zaleca sie migracje do modularnych bo to one sa w tej chwili rozwijane najmocniej.

----------

## fstab

cos wspominales o livecd. sprawdz na roznych distro (np. slax, knoppix). wtedy zobaczysz, jak sie komp zachowuje. jesli problem bedzie nadal wystepowal, to radzilbym sie raczej przygladnac stronie sprzetowej.

----------

## webmajsterek

 *netruner wrote:*   

> Przedchwilą próbowałem na 32mb i nawet na 8mb tak samo. Jeszce jedno mi się przypomniało bo zaczełem o tej pamięci że podczas jak scroluje w firefoxie to pojawiają się takie kreski jak by przesunięte w obrazie. 
> 
> Nie wiem czym może być to dokońca spowodowane. Najdziwniejsze jest że jak żona siądzie zrestarują się jej np. 2 razy X puźniej na kurniku zakra z 3 gierki i znów się restaruje. No i jak sie wygaszacz włączy to odrazu zwis taki że restart komputera musze zrobić.

 

na grupie pl.comp.pecet  bys od razu dostal porade za slaby zasilacz .

ja bym sugerowal tez mem test (  jak mi sie sam komp resetowal to zawsze byla to wina pamieci -- w windowsie nazywa sie to blad ochrony sysemu , blad STOP i restart komap ) .

ja przestestowalem kubuntu ( kdm ,gnome ,xfce ) , LinuxCd , Kororaa - i na wszystkich mialem podobne efekty . wszystko dziala ( na korora dziala  nawet desktop owiniety wokol kostki , przezroczystos okien , gumowe okna ) , gry wymagajace akcerleracji ( ET , bzflag ) -- dzial ale oczywiscie do czasu uprage systemu -- najbardziej podejrzane pakeity to compiz  i xorg ( wersjia 7.1 )  . 

od momentu upragde zazwyczaj w jednym ze srodowisk ( zazwwyczaj GOME , chociaz pod Kororaa KDE )  przestaje dzialac obramowanie okien ( compiz ) i nie mozna zminic rozmiaru okna , ani go przesunac  . 

jeszcze kilka prob ratowania sytemu ( zminaiia sterownikow do nvidi ) i ekran logowania zamienia sie w sieczke ( takjak by ktos pocial ekrna i ponownie go wrzucil ) . po zalogowaniu pod ikonami zazwyczaj sa smieci , a pasek skrolowania w niektorych aplikacjia ( w tym przegladarce ) ma 2-3 piksle smici ktore czasem sie ruszaja ( pisalem o tym na forum ubuntu -- ale mi powiedzielize widocznei skorka jest zle zrobiona ) .

jeszcze kilka prob ratowania sytemu -- i srodowisko graficzne  umiera na dobre -- a ja zabieram sie do tego co u miem w linuksie najlepiej a wiec instalacji sytemu od nowa .

aha dodam ze mam karte  nvidi GeForce2 MX/MX 400 -  probowalem roznych poradnikow , zminaic ustawienia w pliku xorg.conf ( wlanczac i wylanczac akceleracjie , apg i co tam jeszcze jest )  pobierac starsze i nowsze sterowniki -- i  nic nie pomagalo .

----------

## netruner

Wrszcie udało mi się przetestować na zewnętrznej karcie nVidia GF2.

Włożyłem odinstalowałem nvidia-drivers.

Restart i   :Shocked:  działa. Nawet wykrył rozdzielczości do 2048x1536 i 85Hz co spokojnie mogę odpalić i działa.

Skrolowanie w Firefoxsie działa żadnych kresek szok.

Chociaż nie wie skąd on wzioł driver "nv" jak nie instalowałem.

Ciekawe czy to była wina sterowników czy karty graficznej na płycie.

----------

## Andry77

 *netruner wrote:*   

> Wrszcie udało mi się przetestować na zewnętrznej karcie nVidia GF2.
> 
> Włożyłem odinstalowałem nvidia-drivers.
> 
> Restart i   działa. Nawet wykrył rozdzielczości do 2048x1536 i 85Hz co spokojnie mogę odpalić i działa.
> ...

 

Ja bym wywalił 

 Option "Composite" "Enable"

(lub zmienił na Disable)

przywrócił nvidia-drivers i korzystać z nvidia a nie nv.

Też miałem ten problem jescze na XOrg 6

----------

